
Unclogging Toilets at $400k a Flush Hits Navy’s Costs - spking
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-24/unclogging-toilets-at-400-000-a-flush-among-navy-cost-overruns
======
Dahoon
>the ships’ sewage systems must be cleaned periodically with specialized acids

Where do the acid go? To a holding tank and not the sea I hope. Anyone know
what these floating cities do with sewage?

